# sustanon 250 cycle help



## craigguy77 (Mar 15, 2012)

I am 28 5'11 178 lbs..... Im looking into cyclin sustanon 250 for eights Weeks.....250 x 2 (so tpp a week and my job is extremly physical and I have good gym sets going for thrre months..... What is a sustanon only cycle with water blocker and novl going to yeild for someone my size with good genetics.....

    My plan
M sus 250iu chest 
T bicep traps
W legs back....cardio
Th sus 250 rest...... 
F abs arms.......3 mile walk 1 mile run


What should I watch for and any suggestions...  
 I ask openly for help cuz this is my first ever cycle w any aas ever.....and I hear you get your best gains the first cycle....... Thank you


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 15, 2012)

Dear god.

What's a water blocker?


----------



## dawun (Mar 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Dear god.
> 
> What's a water blocker?



water blocker


----------



## dsc123 (Mar 15, 2012)

SloppyJ said:


> Dear god.
> 
> What's a water blocker?



You don't no what a water blocker is!?


----------



## chilla (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol probably means an AI to manage the bloat.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Is that the goalie in a water hockey game?


----------



## msumuscle (Mar 15, 2012)

craigguy77 said:


> I am 28 5'11 178 lbs..... Im looking into cyclin sustanon 250 for eights Weeks.....250 x 2 (so tpp a week and my job is extremly physical and I have good gym sets going for thrre months..... What is a sustanon only cycle with water blocker and novl going to yeild for someone my size with good genetics.....
> 
> My plan
> M sus 250iu chest
> ...




The best suggestion you're going to get from anybody on this forum is going to be do some serious research because you my friend are certainly not ready for AAS.


----------

